# Oscar Issue



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Quick question...

I fed my Oscar a little while ago and just took a look at him and the head of the feeder fish is coming out of his gill. What should I do? Should I pull it out or let him work it out for himself. He doesn't look like he is in distress at all.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

just let him be...if its still there after a couple of days you might want to take it out...but it might distress the fish if you try to catch it and stuff


----------



## bigOlover2 (Aug 6, 2009)

just let him work it out thats happened to my Os before if he hasnt digested it within a day then i would try to get it out


----------



## bushwhacker (Aug 5, 2009)

this is not a good scenario. myself i would catch him place him in a hospital tank or a clean bucket.. go get some clove oil and use that to sedate the fish then gently try to remove the feeder. this is going to irritate the hell out of his gills and the longer its stuck there the worse it will get


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Ooops, sorry. I forgot to post the update for this. He spit it up and then ate it again. No harm done.


----------



## bushwhacker (Aug 5, 2009)

thats great.. i'd have freaked if i saw something like that


----------



## OscarGal (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah this happened to one of mine with an earthworm. It looked freaky when the worm was half in half out and still hanging out of his mouth too but it worked its way out after about 10 minutes. I cut larger worms for the smaller ones now. Glad your Oscar is ok.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Good to know things turned out ok


----------

